# Another holiday photo - Snowman Police



## Nytmair (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Niki (Dec 23, 2004)

So cute.


----------



## hlasso (Dec 23, 2004)

Great colors and very good DOF.

A nice picture, I think it could make it to a postcard


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 23, 2004)

That's really cute...makes me want to hug the little snowman


----------



## tekzero (Dec 23, 2004)

awwwwwwww dan u are PRICELESS


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 23, 2004)

tekzero said:
			
		

> awwwwwwww dan u are PRICELESS



what can I say... it's true!


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 23, 2004)

Another snowman, just like the last one I posted... I liked how the light shining through the glass ball made the light/shadows on its face.


----------



## photong (Dec 23, 2004)

I prefer the seond one. It's very cute.

For the first one, it's nice but the background (the hat over mr snow police man is distracting) hurt it for me.


----------

